# 1st Annual Woody's Jam!  April 15-17



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Plan B! For the benefit of those wanting to come from out of town,we decided on doing this at a campground.

Brushy Creek Park in Heard county is near Franklin,Ga.

http://www.franklingeorgia.com/BrushCreekPark.html

Campsites are apparently first come,first serve.If you can,it would be best to get there as early Friday as possible,and stake out your spot!


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 30, 2011)

Speaking of which, I did get your email.... Our participation is going to come down to the date, but I along with a few others would love to join.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

I was _hopin'_ you'd say that! 

The "date" is always the hardest part of organizing something like this.No way it'll be good for everybody. I'm thinking April or May?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2011)

Keep me in mind...not sure about the dates until about the week before but I'll definitely want to come if I can.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 30, 2011)

Anytime AFTER May 15th.... unless ya wanna do this after the sun fades. You've got a lot of us boys that love to deer hunt but LIVE to turkey hunt.... Although I'm USUALLY tagged out by the second week of April, so I guess it wouldn't matter too much.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Aw_right_ Bob!

This will be a lot of fun,whether it turns out to be just a few or a whole bunch! If it starts to look like a lot are interested,it can be moved to the  "Woody's Gatherings,etc." forum.I just though a lot more members would see it,here.

Doug,I'm thinkin' "after the sun fades" would be great!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

C'mon, Newnan-ites - don't be shy!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, your only 15 minutes away.  Let me know the date. If I'm off duty I would like to meet up with yall.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> Hey, your only 15 minutes away.  Let me know the date. If I'm off duty I would like to meet up with yall.



Pm sent!


----------



## snuffy (Jan 31, 2011)

I might could attend if you allow old bikers?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Dave... We'd love to come ..tell us some more about it???? Are kids invited? I was even nice and told hubby i'd be the DD for the night..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2011)

You need to move it closer to the NC line...


----------



## snuffy (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope Newnan is fine.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup Newnan is just dandy for me.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll come on three conditions: #1-that the date works out with the schedule, #2-That Eddie is there with the apple juice, #3- That there's some Datil Pepper sauce there..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 31, 2011)

QUOTE=Miguel Cervantes;5743357]I'll come on three conditions: #1-that the date works out with the schedule,[/ #2-That Eddie is there with the apple juice, #3- That there's some Datil Pepper sauce there..[/QUOTE]

What's this apple juice you speak of????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 31, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> QUOTE=Miguel Cervantes;5743357]I'll come on three conditions: #1-that the date works out with the schedule,[/ #2-That Eddie is there with the apple juice, #3- That there's some Datil Pepper sauce there..



What's this apple juice you speak of????[/QUOTE]

You won't be the DD if you find out..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 31, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> What's this apple juice you speak of????



You won't be the DD if you find out..[/QUOTE]

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...Got it stay clear of the Apple Juice...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 1, 2011)

If i can.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah will the peppa sauce be ther??


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like Newnan


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 1, 2011)

Newnan sounds good to me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> ]
> 
> What's this apple juice you speak of????


 


Muddyfoots said:


> You won't be the DD if you find out..


 
What he said..


----------



## jkoch (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

How about April????


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 2, 2011)

I like April to, personally. Mid to late.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> yeah will the peppa sauce be ther??


If I can smuggle a couple jars out of the house - Cindy tries to hide it from me.


snuffy said:


> I might could attend if you allow old bikers?



EVERYBODY'S welcome! This is for everybody that's a Woody-ite,and their guest. We need audience as much as we need musicians! Kids are welcome,but be aware that there'll probably be some drinking.Hopefully,we'll all be respectful of those who don't,and those who _do_ will have a designated driver.No "ugly mood swings," as my wife calls it,and no dui's.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 2, 2011)

My girlfriend and I will try and make it.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

snuffy said:


> My girlfriend and I will try and make it.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 2, 2011)

Being its close I may stop by but unable to spend the weekend. OUr archery shoot for that month is the same weekend seems to happen to me alot


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope you can make it!

This is gonna be _big fun!_


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 2, 2011)

If its just the afternoon into evening I should be able to make it


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you can make it!
> 
> Got the green light for Saturday,April 16th - afternoon till "whenever" Saturday night. No camping or dogs,because there are a lot of cattle and a bulldawg.There'll be a fence between us and the cattle.
> 
> ...



Better find me a room for the night then...once that apple juice start flowing...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cracker Dave...I copied this thread up to the last post before this and it's in the gathering section!  You will have to monitor both to keep up!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Cracker Dave...I copied this thread up to the last post before this and it's in the gathering section!  You will have to monitor both to keep up!



Hey - does that mean I'm a Junior moderator?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What he said..



Better be practicin' yer "Watermelon Crawl!"


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You need to move it closer to the NC line...



Sounds like maybe a Mountain Jam this summer?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Dave... We'd love to come ..tell us some more about it???? Are kids invited? I was even nice and told hubby i'd be the DD for the night..



Yes,ma'am - kids are very welcome!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Ima try as well... Room for a camper?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

OK what do we need to bring???? Anything i can help ya do???? Let me know...I'll help in anyway i can....


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave,

Let me know if it turns into a weekend.Long haul for a few hours for me....


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 4, 2011)

If I am off that night I will try to make it. Where in Newnan are you talking about?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2011)

campinnurse said:


> If I am off that night I will try to make it. Where in Newnan are you talking about?



Not sure yet - it's Trent's property,and I've never been there!

I was also thinkin' [uh-oh] that maybe that new state park on the 'Hooch might be open by then. That would be a lot better for out-of-town folks. Anybody know when it's supposed to be open?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 4, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> right now,it looks like it's just gonna be a sat.afternoon till whenever sat. Night.
> 
> thanks! Would you mind starting a seperate thread for the food,tables,plates,etc,etc.? Or - we can just pass the hat and make a grocery store run there in newnan?



10-4


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 4, 2011)

I will check on park. Doubt it will be open but i will see. Be glad when it is.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2011)

See update in post # 1!


----------



## whateverjones (Feb 4, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Sounds like maybe a Mountain Jam this summer?



I'm up for it.Newnan is to far for me.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's _do it!_ It's mighty nice up in northeast Georgia on a July night!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are the phone #'s for Brush Creek Park,in Heard county near Franklin - on the Hooch.  706-645-3778 and/or 706-675-2267. It's a nice park,considering it's county-run.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 4, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Here are the phone #'s for Brush Creek Park,in Heard county near Franklin - on the Hooch.  706-645-3778 and/or 706-675-2267.



Payne open if not? How far is Brushy Creek? I'm down that way a good bit and haven't seen or heard of yet.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Payne open if not? How far is Brushy Creek? I'm down that way a good bit and haven't seen or heard of yet.



It's Brush Creek - not far from Franklin,Ga.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 5, 2011)

Heck that's even closer to me... So when we doing the meal thing? So i can put that in the food thread?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 5, 2011)

Let's all have a meal together Saturday evening,then everybody cook what you want for the other meals,either just for yourself,or to share.

If Tony's able to come,he's got a mobile bbq kitchen,and can cook large quantities of just about anything!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 5, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Let's all have a meal together Saturday evening,then everybody cook what you want for the other meals,either just for yourself,or to share.
> 
> If Tony's able to come,he's got a mobile bbq kitchen,and can cook large quantities of just about anything!



Great...Cause i want be able to stay the whole weekend.. i have elderly to care for.. But will be there for Sat...Afternoon and evening...


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Mountain Jam.....Sounds good and your rite, it's great up in them there hills, I live here and love it.  Would love to meet you Flat Landers


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 7, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Mountain Jam.....Sounds good and your rite, it's great up in them there hills, I live here and love it.  Would love to meet you Flat Landers



Maybe in June or July?


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe in June or July?



Just let me know would love it...


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 11, 2011)

Originally we were talking about April 17. Are we still talking about that weekend?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes,April 15,16,and 17. We decided on Brush Creek park,so there'll be plenty of room for all. The campsites will fill up fast,though,because lots of folks come there for the striped bass/hybrid run.

Hope you can make it! Bring the whole gang,if you can!

Here's the website: http://www.franklingeorgia.com/BrushCreekPark.html


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave,
 Is Brush Creek the park you and I floated to for the rabbit hunt get together a while back?

Richard


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2011)

Sure is!

http://www.franklingeorgia.com/BrushCreekPark.html


----------



## orphan (Feb 18, 2011)

*Brush Creek Park*

I called the park today because I thought I would reserve a campsite for 4/15-17.  I hoped to get something located near where the group will have the reserved pavilion.  The gentleman I spoke with said they don't take reservations unless you're planning to stay for a month or so.  It's all first-come-first-served but he expected there would not be any problem getting a site.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 18, 2011)

If you want call back and tell him you are with the group that reserved the pavilion. He said he would save me one close to the pavilion.


----------



## orphan (Feb 18, 2011)

I told him that the group I wanted to be with had reserved the (a) pavilion......didn't seem to matter.........first-come-first served..........period!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2011)

First come,first serve on the campsites. I would suggest getting there as early Friday as you can.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Corey (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope to make this being its so close to home, I will have the 
6 string in tow even though I cant play I sure can act like I 
can. May even sing a tune or two..All pends on how many 
snappers I have


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope ya make it,Corey! Bring your fishing instructor,too!


----------



## Corey (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hope ya make it,Corey! Bring your fishing instructor,too!



She is my everyting instructor these days Dave, she is 
11 now and knows everything not sure how I ever 
made it without her around


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got a grandaughter who just holds up her little finger and grins,when asked where Grampy is. Yeah,I'm wrapped.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 25, 2011)

Good news/ Bad News. The man from Brush Creek just called me and said they had a scheduling conflict. We cannot have the pavilion till after 3 on the 16th. The good news is they are waiving the fee. I told him we would work around it since there was no other choice. So everybody be aware there will be a Easter egg hunt going on there during the day.


----------



## Mac (Mar 25, 2011)

I checked the link but did not see any directions?


----------



## Mac (Mar 25, 2011)

found it

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...esult&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBgQnwIwAA


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 25, 2011)

Look forward to meeting you,Mac!

From where you are,I think it's a straight shot down US 27.


Tony,that sounds like mostly _good_ news to me! The price is right.


----------



## Mac (Mar 25, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Look forward to meeting you,Mac!
> 
> From where you are,I think it's a straight shot down US 27.
> 
> ...





Correct down 27,  just swing around the West of Franklin,

I figure it is a little up river from the WMA,  been down there a few times.

same here on meeting  you


----------



## RPM (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife and I hope to drop in on you.  We moved to College Park about 3 months ago, a little over 1 hr. from the park according to Mapquest.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2011)

We'll be glad to see yall! 
I would suggest Saturday afternoon/evening,for some good food.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Dave Been busy but were still coming the 16th Let me know of anything else i need to bring... I saw that we can't have the pavillion till after 3.. but we will be there before then....


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2011)

I haven't been on here lately,either.Glad yall are still coming!  One week from today,and it looks like the fishin's gonna be red hot!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 8, 2011)

I am definitely gonna try to make it. Should be down at the house so I may come by boat. I think Worley on here is camping that weekend anywho and we had planned on eating together over there anyway!


----------



## RPM (Apr 8, 2011)

My wife and I are planning to come Saturday. 

My lab will love the water!   He hasn't had many chances to go swimming.  

If there is anything you can think of that is needed, please let me know.  If not, we'll bring something.  We appreciate the opportunity to met some folks.

Bob


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it,Bob!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like t -storms Friday night,but good weather Saturday and Sunday.
We really would like to get an idea how many to expect - Tony's bringing a huge cooker and a bunch of meat that we don't want to go to waste.If you're not comfortable posting here, _please_ send me a pm [private message].
The fishing should be red-hot! I'm gonna try and catch us some shad tonight - the hybrids and stripers have really been biting,on cut shad.


----------



## Mac (Apr 14, 2011)

Found out last night we have a birthday party Saturday night for the wife's 91 year old Grandmother.

I hope ya'll have good weather and cookout.


----------



## RPM (Apr 14, 2011)

We're still planning to be there (my wife, my 110# Lab, and myself).  I'll get back to you later on what my wife is planning to bring.

Bob, Rebecca and Shamus.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks,yall!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 14, 2011)

You plan on cooking any fish? I can bring some fresh!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 15, 2011)

I can bring a fish cooker if someone wants to cook fish just let me know. Dustin your Daddy said something about fresh coyote for you and him.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> You plan on cooking any fish? I can bring some fresh!


I'll be bringing maybe 5 pounds of fillets and a jar or two of Datil Pepper sauce.I'd hate to say "Yes,bring fish" and only a handful of folks show up.


cop said:


> I can bring a fish cooker if someone wants to cook fish just let me know. Dustin your Daddy said something about fresh coyote for you and him.


Yum,yum! Fresh coyote! Will there be enough for everybody?

The weather looks like it's gonna get real bad Friday afternoon/night. I was planning on going out there today,but I think I'll wait till tomorrow - hope everybody else does,too!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah i am gonna get down there sometime in morning. I am also gonna do a large pot of low boil and i am gonna furnish some sausage,corn and taters anybody who has anything other than,yote,possum or mudfish is welcome to throw it in.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 15, 2011)

cop said:


> I can bring a fish cooker if someone wants to cook fish just let me know. Dustin your Daddy said something about fresh coyote for you and him.



I thought you wanted possum. I have him already skinned out.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 15, 2011)

I will cook him if you eat him.


----------



## trentb (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm gonna hold off till tomorrow afternoon. my daughter is scared to death of storms.


----------



## jkoch (Apr 15, 2011)

Hay Dave, don't forget my okra. I will see you tomorrow mid-day.

Jerry


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2011)

jkoch said:


> Hay Dave, don't forget my okra. I will see you tomorrow mid-day.
> 
> Jerry



10-4,Jerry! Didn't you say you also wanted fig preserves?


Lookin' forward to a great time - see y'aLL TOMORROW!


----------



## RPM (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great time and great food!
We enjoyed meeting everyone.
Shamus was dragging around most of today.  He hates leaving new friends.  Seems he wants the parties to keep on rolling.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 17, 2011)

Bob you are 100% correct. Those who didn't come missed out on a fine time and some super food. Dave and Tony cooked ribs, low country, and fried crappie that I could have eaten until I was sick! I hope we can do it again real soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry I could not stay for the eat'n but enjoyed meeting those there early Saturday afternoon.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

It was great meeting all of you,and I'm with ya there,Dustin - hope to do it again soon!


----------



## Greg Pate (Apr 18, 2011)

We had a great time , Tony that wild pig was awsome ,but yote might be, great job on the low country boil. Dave fine job on them fish & pups, BOB thats one fine dog.For you that did not come it was your loss!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup i enjoyed doing it. Might have to breakin Chatt Bend when it opens.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pics?



I went off and forgot my dang _camera!_ The only one I saw take a picture was David [Paymaster]


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 19, 2011)

I just took 2 pics! 

Here they are.


----------



## RPM (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Greg.  Shamus had a great time.  It took him 3/4 of the day Sunday to stop moping over the fact that we made him leave.  He hates leaving parties especially with new friends and new places.  

He'll be glad to do this again anytime.

Hopefully I'll make his day by giving him a chance at fetching up some waterfowl next season.


----------

